# Weed eater repairs - carburator



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a Weed Eater TE475Y string trimmer and the choke selector is broken off. Without it I can't start the trimmer and its pretty much a big paperweight. I did some google searching and according to ereplacementparts.com I can order a new carburetor, however I have never done any engine work of any kind. Is replacing the carburetor a straight forward process or should I take it to a shop for repairs? The manual also lists two different models for the carb - how do I know which is correct, or would they both work interchangeably? 

After it's all said and done I would be over what I paid for it (second-hand from a co-worker, sold as-is.) Is it even worth trying to fix or should I just buy a new trimmer?


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

By my experience, replacing a carb is pretty easy. The hardest part often is gaining access, with all the covers and shrouds. Carb replacement is often two screws, a fuel line, and a throttle cable.


----------



## Durt Ferguson (Apr 14, 2010)

Can you post a picture of the choke selector and where it broke off? Maybe you can make a replacement, or JB weld the original back together? Why can't you just buy the choke lever for the 6 bucks it lists on the replacement parts list?


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

The choke lever replacement depends on the carburetor model. The Walbro carb is not repairable, the Zama carb is. I did stop by the local hardware store and talked to the guy there that works on small engines and he was able to get me sorted out (I hope.) 

Luckily I do have a Zama carb and can buy the new part and be on my merry way, assuming I don't screw up the installation too much. His advice was if I had to replace the carb it might be time to start looking around for a new trimmer. The tech did show me how to replace the part that is broken - so I'll order one and give it a go. 

Pictures enclosed. In the picture without the shroud - the yellow piece is broken as well, I am ordering that also.


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

Sounds like you're on the road to resolving your repair. Congrats!

I just wanted to quickly share my experience: My string trimmer (a HomeLite) recently had carburator problems, and I wanted to try fixing it myself (even though small-engine repair is NO specialy of mine). I found a great video on YouTube where an expert breaks down a carb step by step, cleans it and re-builds it. It was so simple and straight-forward that I tried it on mine. Worked like a charm! :thumbup: Using his tuning techniques, I even have it running better than it did years ago.

If interested, here's a link to the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1xsHICIBqk

Good luck.


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

I've replaced all the parts, but the choke lever seems loose and it doesnt 'lock' into the various choke positions, making starting and running rather difficult. I'm pretty sure I'm just missing something simple but I have no clue how to adjust it.. Anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## dembones (Sep 28, 2011)

*dembones*

Hello I,m a newby, I was wondering where you found the chock lever and shaft for a zama carburator, I also need both for a C1U model for a weedeater trimmer, Can you help.


----------



## dembones (Sep 28, 2011)

*choke lever*

Durt Fergoson, the lever broke off just shy of the carb it self and my 18 yr old does not know what he did did with the lever. My guess is he got med and threw it as far as he could. Any way when I removed the choke plate to removed the shaft, it didn' t dawn on me to watch for the spring and super small ball bearing for the detents in the positions of the choke. Since the weedeater is about 10 years old, I'll revert back to an electrical one I have or get a new one. Thank you


----------



## dembones (Sep 28, 2011)

Cellophane You probably lost a super small spring and a type of ball bearing that went into the carb as you put the choke lever back in. I did the same thing taking a broken choke shaft out of mine


----------

